# Push tape trick



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm working with a sewer crew and they used a electrical push tape to trace a sewer line. One clip was connected to a rod pushed into the ground and the other clamped to the push tape. It worked great. They were using Fisher location equipment. Does Ridgid make anything that would work the same way?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

You can buy an electrician's fish tape at any box store.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> You can buy an electrician's fish tape at any box store.


Fish tape or sewer cable if you have a 1 watt transmitter to energize it you can track it with a locator :thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I've used fish tape with my brick transmitter several times. Works great tracing PVC water lines.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The seesnake does this. Connect the brick to the lug on the CS6 or use the clamp around the pushrod and energize the entire pushrod. Makes locations fast and easy.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I have mine from Gator Cam where I got my Camera. It works (not like the camera) but you have to watch it close as it can jump onto a gas or water line and you are locating the wrong one. It takes more getting use to the signal on it than it does locating the camera.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

You could also energize your sewer cable and trace it.

Just need a locator and a transmitter

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have done both several times (energize a sewer cable and a fish tape). I have the 10 watt Ridgid transmitter.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Been looking at Ridgid transmitters. And from watching the guys use the Fisher which had a digital readout showing the clarity of transmission signal between the unit and the pipe. So I'm leaning away from the Ridgid brick unit for 2 reasons. I don't like the cheapest model of anything for obvious reasons and no digital readout just a couple of blinking lights. Probably harder to troubleshoot what going on with the unit. Has anyone used the Ridgid see tech st-33q?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

For locating, bar none, Cuda is the man on that stuff. He does things that companies are still trying to come up with. 

I have the 5 watt brick transmitter and it has always been good enough for me. When Cuda suggested the rechargeable batteries, I found no reason to go to the ST33Q


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The Ridgid and Seektech don't need a digital readout to find out signal strength on the target line, they beep fast or slow depending on the signal making the round trip on the line. But for the most part most manufacturers systems are the same they all make a transmitter that has the same freqs as their locator picks up! Some allow you to set any freq and use anybodys transmitter. So in the end it is how good the locator is and how good you are with using it! I like seektech because it has some great out of the box features and they are always advancing them.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cuda said:


> The Ridgid and Seektech don't need a digital readout to find out signal strength on the target line, they beep fast or slow depending on the signal making the round trip on the line. But for the most part most manufacturers systems are the same they all make a transmitter that has the same freqs as their locator picks up! Some allow you to set any freq and use anybodys transmitter. So in the end it is how good the locator is and how good you are with using it! I like seektech because it has some great out of the box features and they are always advancing them.


What are some of those extra features? I never have really understood what extras the seektech has. I know there must be something to it because of the cost difference, I just don't know what it does different.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

The omni seek feature, let's you check areas for possible unforseen locates.

I run an area with just omniseek, when bidding to see the f something might pop-up. Cannot trust local locate companies. 

When running omniseek, it picks up multiple frequencies that are underground. Sometimes they are just buried construction debris, sometimes they are other utilities.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Just thought of this one,

Seektech locators can run dual frequencies for tracing.
For example 512 & 33

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My transmitter is the SeekTech 510. More features than I know what to do with. Mostly I just hit the on button.


----------

